# PAU - Panaegis Gold



## nevieboy (19 December 2006)

Hi all.
Just wondering what other people opinion is on
Panaegis Gold Mines -PAU-
Brought 25,000 shares at .20cents each on prospectus on the 16-06-06 on stock brockers advice. By mid August the share price went down to about 
.09cents each. Going up steadily since. It closed on Monday 18-12-06 at 
.20 cents. No drastic announcement for quite some time.
On a technical analysis point of view when would be the best time to sell this stock? (if you can be bothered to look at the chart)
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Devil_Star (20 December 2006)

I browsed through the prospectus for IPO, but I didn't buy b'coz the tenements doesn't appear promising enough to me.   When the sp plummeted I got in PAU @ 10c & sold all @ 15c. Now the sp still flies, I am missing out a bit. But it's just all about risk management. Personally, I think holding exploration juniors in 2007 would be riskier than in 2006.


----------

